

A unique address for every device - dnet
https://sckt.co/

======
chacham15
After reading the homepage briefly twice, I still have no idea what the
service actually is. I can see what it promises, but I have no idea how. Is
this a custom VPN server? If not, how is it different? Maybe as a technical
person I dont like marketing speak as much as others, but here I feel like you
are offering a technical product, so it should have technical language, no?

~~~
scktco
Sorry that that's the impression. A bit of tech: the sckt agent on the device
goes to the sckt server, and asks for a tunnel. It gets an IPv6 address, that
is publicly routed, and gets a name (e.g.: storage.acc.sckt.co). Optionally,
you can request auth through an HTTP proxy to reach that address, for private
deployments. the tunnel to sckt tries to live forever (or until killed), and
pretends to be https to get through firewalls.

------
petenixey
This looks technically strong but I'm interested in what the other use cases
would be - why would you want this?

~~~
organsnyder
From the page, it appears what they'll be offering is basically a VPN tunnel
with a routable IPv6 address. Also, it appears that they'll give you some
additional control—custom firewall rules, private subnets, etc.

I can see many applications of this. For instance, I could have this set up on
my home PBX server and my smartphone to allow me to make calls through the PBX
from wherever I have a network connection. I wouldn't have to worry about
firewall rules, IP address changes (my home connection gives me dynamic IPs),
etc.—everything would just work.

There doesn't appear to be anything revolutionary about this service. There
are alternative strategies for accomplishing what I described above: I could
have my phone and server connect to a VPN that's set up on a VPS server I
lease, or I could set up a dynamic DNS hostname for my home connection, and my
phone could connect to that (either via straight SIP or [better] through a
VPN). However, those take more work on my part.

Though, the more I look at their (fairly sparse) page and think about what
they're offering, perhaps it is just a publicly routable IPv6 address routed
over a VPN. Again, nothing revolutionary, but still very convenient.

------
adalyac
Cool! is this similar to resin.io we saw just days ago?

